# Cable Outlet hole too big



## Joe in FL (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey all,

Just registered and this is my first post. A month ago I bought my first home, finally. So here is my question.


Background:

The home was never really wired for cable. There were only two outlets in the whole house, in the two secondary bedrooms. None in the Master bedroom, none in the Living Room and none in the Office.

I just finished running 5 cable outlets (replacing the two secondary bedrooms) and adding the Livingroom, Office and MBR with all new RG-6. Since I work for the local cable company, I did more than we are allowed to at work, and did wall drops with Old Work Boxs (the type with the flip out wings) for my new outlets. Everything is fine until my daughters bedroom.

In that room there was a nailed in New Work Box (nailed in type - which prevented me from dropping the wire down the wall) so I got my crow bar and removed the new work box, and was ready to put in a Old Work Box (the type with the wings to hold it in place) BUT... 

Here is the ISSUE I'm Having:

The cut out hole for the cable outlet is too big for any of the old work boxes (the ones with the wings) about a 1/4 on one side and a 1/4"on the top (or bottom) gap ... With the New Work Box (the nailed in type) it was so big that there was no room for the other rooms outlet (they are directly across from each other.)

So... my question is...

How do I fix the size of the hole? 

Is there a piece you can buy to make the boxes have more surface area?


Thanks for your help... I have quite of few projects that I am going to ask questions about.. like how to fix that new ventilation hole I put in the garage ceiling while pulling the cable (hand slipped) 

Joe


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

How do you fix the hole? If Gypsum, you patch it like any other hole that happens in that material.


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

Have you ever heard of a California patch?
simple to do and if done correct you'll never know there was even a repair there.
You can find some simple instructions on you tube. Quick search and I found this one looked easy to follow...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kfw8M-a0pE
You'll see the paper edge they make on the patch, I prefer to also lightly score the paper on the wall and peel it away as well, that will eliminate any rise or hump from the thickness of the paper. 
Make sure to apply fresh mud between the edges of the cut out piece and the cut out on the wall (not just on the paper) or the patch will float to the touch. 
Then just re cut your hole for your mounting box...

Hope I haven't confused the hell out of you


----------



## Trucon01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe make it a double gang (Coax +HDMI or phone)? Also, since this is low voltage, you don't always need the old work boxes. They have the LV rings (with the wings) typically orange/yellow at big box stores. They simply fit around your opening and take a face plate. The entire back is open so you have 360 access in your wall...

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=low+voltage&storeId=10051


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Have you checked to see if there is an oversize cover plate available that might cover the opening? I have seen the electrical switch plate covers (and receptacles too) that come in regular, large and extra large. You just might get lucky.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, I've never seen an oversized plate for cable or phone. You might find an extra large blank plate and drill a hole in it to fit the cable plug.....


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Would one of these work? 3 1/2 inches wide on the jumbo.
http://www.lowes.com/LowesProductCo...Id=10151&N=0&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&rpp=24


----------



## kmk7110 (Sep 3, 2011)

Patch hole that is too big completely covered and move over 6 or 8 inches and start fresh. Easiest fix I could think of, because im my opinion and fix with those wingnuts the way you explained it may not be very sturdy


----------



## Joe in FL (Jul 23, 2012)

MT... Can you post the item number.. That link doesn't take me to any item, just a search age


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

*Cooper Wiring Devices 3-1/2"W x 5-1/4"H Ivory Blank Plastic Wall Plate*

Item #: 89198 | Model #: 2729V-BOX


Here ya go.


http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...051&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=3568812


----------



## Joe in FL (Jul 23, 2012)

MT,

Ok I see it now.. My problem isn't covering the extra gap, it's putting something in there (low voltage frame or electrical box, it has nothing to hang on to on 2 of the 4 sides.. 

I will take a picture and figure out how to upload it tonight..

I'm thinking expanding to double gang is easiest... Moving the box and patching the other hole is an option but I'm not good at patching yet ..

More to come.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

@Joe. Here is some food for thought. You might come up with something similar or better.
When I have had to patch drywall, I would find some scrap lumber and put them inside the wall hole and let some stick out. I screwed it into place with drywall screws. Then I could cut my drywall piece and screw it to the part sticking out into the opening.

So I was thinking maybe you could do some measuring and tinkering and come up with something similar that, once in place, you could fasten the low voltage box to.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a similar problem a few days ago running cat6 at my parents house.. A standard wall plate covered my hole and I used one of these. http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...voltage+wall+plate&storeId=10051#.UBGoAKA-GDg maybe this will work for you as well.


----------

